

Facebook Explores Giving Kids Access - rikramer
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303506404577444711741019238.html?ru=yahoo&mod=yahoo_hs

======
jack-r-abbit
Seems reasonable to have child accounts under a parent umbrella account.
Giving the child account the usage access and give the parent account all the
configuration access. And then imagine that day when you can finally flip that
switch and let them control it themselves. But my biggest fear really is that
then I'd have to watch what I say on Facebook. I don't think my kids know that
I share some of the stupid crap they do and say. I would most certainly have
to put them in the group of people that can't see anything of mine. :)

------
Vitaly
I don't want my kids to be able to actually login (they are still too small)
but I do want to be able to create an account for that that __I __will manage.
for one, I'd like to be able to tag them in photos etc. right now our
kindergarden shares with us photos of our kid on Facebook and tags my wife in
them so that we get a notification.

------
groth
Ehhh, based on my limited experience with elementary school age children
(younger sister & friends), a ton of them are already on facebook, albeit with
misstated ages.

This move, might, like legalizing prostitution/marijuana, actually just make
parental monitoring more efficient.

------
rikramer
Clearly the rate of change happening at FB is increasing post-IPO. I think
this is a real risk for them as they potentially upset the boat too much and
increase the chance of capsizing. The change of focus to quarterly numbers is
potentially going to be their undoing.

------
illicium
Surely, it'll bring in advertising dollars from toy and cereal companies.

